# my new girl



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Should be coming in 2 weeks time. She's a blue LC with white collar..any comments?


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

picture is not clear as it was taken under yellow light with a mobile phone.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

she is such a cutie - how old is she ? :wave:


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

6 weeks..will only bring her back from the breeder in another 2 weeks.


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

Aww, look at those big eyes, what a cutie!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

From that pic she looks a cutie! can't wait to see more!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Even poor lightening can't hide how beautiful she is !


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

nabi said:


> Even poor lightening can't hide how beautiful she is !





my thoughts exactly!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

looks like a real cutie !! too bad the pic is not clear ..............;

kisses nat


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

She looks adorable!! She'll fit right in with Bebe and Bowie! :wink:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

She look perfect


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

She looks adorable, can't wait to see more pictures of her.


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Congrats on your new baby. How exciting to get a new addition to your already beautiful fur family. Post pic soon as possible


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Congratulations!!! She is a beauty!!

Gosh I remember when I brought Gizmo home...the whole car ride I was staring at him in awe...looking at his little feet....his tiny nose...and the whole ride he stared at me until he fell alseep...I was like...Wow he is all mine!!! I was already in love with him.....what a happy day!!   

Definately post more pics :wave:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

wow she looks beautiful! cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

she has very nice apple head and a full white collar which they said it's rare..I am still a newbie on that so please give me your honest opinion.  However it was love at first sight and I love the blue on her whole body. only seperated with a white collar.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

very very cute!!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

She is a beauty! She will be a great addition to your littel Chi Family. I have two boys and a girl also.....I'm totally in love with this Breed  


sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

aww! shes soo cute! did u pick a name for her yet? congrats on ur new baby, cant wait to see soem more pics


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

:wave: Congrats on your new baby! She looks cute - can't wait to see more pics of her....


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

She's a peach alright! Looking forward to watching her grow :wave:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Awww! She's adorable!


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Her name will be brandi..yes I cant wait to bring her home..I hope my 2 rascals would be gentle with their little sister.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

hope this picture is clearer.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

what a gorgous pup


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

She is a beauty. Lucky you.

Leslie


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

She's perfect! It looks like she's waving at the camera in the last pic. How cute!


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh ya she looks like waving to her mom who took the picture.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Omg how cute is she!!!! :wink:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

She's adorable. Especially love last that last pic. :angel10:


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

her other siblings which my friend is getting.


----------

